
Ask HN: What is the best coronavirus map? - marc__1
I haven&#x27;t found a truly comprehensive map in which you can find&#x2F;sort&#x2F;filter all relevant data (daily moves, filter by country&#x2F;region&#x2F;city<p>- JH coronavirus was a good first-mover, but filter is bad, not optimized for mobile. Bubble map is not necessarily good with so many overlapping regions<p>- Bloomberg, NYTimes and many other are static figures with little to improve and allow for deep dives.<p>- Kudos to the nextstrain community for providing a awesome epidemiologic tree
======
eucryphia
Don't think there's a best yet:

[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-
updates/worl...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-
updates/world-map.html)

[https://sneezemap.com](https://sneezemap.com)

[https://bing.com/covid](https://bing.com/covid)

------
eucryphia
[https://healthmap.org/en/](https://healthmap.org/en/)

[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
Monroe13
This is US and Canada only, but updated frequently and seems to be based on
accurate sources -
[https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en](https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en)

